# [Rdesktop] directsound bad not available 2k3 (resolu)

## apocryphe

Bonjour,

J'aimerais recevoir le son windows sur mon linux depuis un rdesktop, et je n'y arrive pas:

voici ma commande pour me connecter:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rdesktop -a 16 -k en-us -f -K -x modem  -r sound:local -u ADMIN -p "PASS" 192.168.1.XXX:XXXX
> 
> 

 

voici l'erreur que j'ai sur mon ecran rdesktop:

http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/5414/capture4gk8.png

merci

RESOLU:

gpedit.msc

--> Local Computer Policy

--> Computer Configuration

--> Administrative Templates

--> Windows Components

--> Terminal Services

--> Client/Server redirection

--> Allow audio redirection

--> enabled

+ instalation de remote terminal 6.0

----------

## apocryphe

j'ai vu sur google qu'il y avait cette commande:

```

esddsp rdesktop -r sound:local -f ServerIPAddress

```

jsuis sur kde et j'ai alsa ( et dmix comme demon), y a un moyen  de faire la meme chose ?

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

Apparemment il faut avoir compilé rdesktop avec le USE oss pour espérer avoir du son.

Ton problème vient peut-être de là.

(Le dernier message de ce thread semble le confirmer.)

----------

## apocryphe

j'ai compilé avec OSS, en USE flag

j'ai pas de message d erreur au lancement de rdesktop ni a sa compil

par contre mon kernel ne dispose que d alsa + l emulation d OSS...

j essayerais au prochain kernel avec OSS dans le kernel..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 18:00:02 ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep OSS
> 
> # CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set
> ...

 

----------

## Bapt

essaye avec aoss.

----------

## apocryphe

Bapt

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> aoss rdesktop -a 16 -k en-us -f -K -x modem -r sound:local -u ADMIN -p "PASS" 192.168.1.XXX:XXXX 
> 
> 

 

j'ai tjs le meme souci

hum... il faut que j instal le drivers son de mon linux sur windows ?

en theorie non ?

----------

## apocryphe

il faut peut etre lui indiquer le device audio ?

du style

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -r sound:local=/dev/dsp
> 
> 

 

comment je peux savoir le bon device ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Question toute bête: ya pas une limitation côté Windows, du genre il faut une certaine version/licence pour avoir la fonctionnalité "son distant"?

----------

## apocryphe

El_Goretto

en theorie pas a ma connaissance... de plus j ai un windows server pro 2003 r2... donc bon...

----------

## apocryphe

J'ai tjs pas trouvé comment faire... donc je relance le topic

----------

## apocryphe

je relance le topic car je n'ai tjs pas resolu ce fichu probleme...

donc je resume la situation:

j'ai une platforme linux cliente avec un rdesktop, j'aimerais recevoir le son sur mon rdesktop (donc sur nux), mon server en face est un win server 2003 r2

j'obtiens "directsound settings bad not available" sur mon rdesktop dans les propriete de windows/sound

avec pourtant oss en module et compilé ainsi...

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

J'ai profité d'avoir quelques tours en ce moment ( toutes sous xp désolé ) pour tester et cela fonctionne sans accros avec alsa et sans daemon.

J'ai lu quelques reponses de la FAQ de winamp qui expliquait qu'il y a deux genres de sorties sons sous winwin, la sortie waveout et le directsound.

ca a l'air d'etre lié mais comment je n'en sais rien.

si winserver et derivé de win nt , ce serait plutot la sortie waveout ( a confirmer ) et donc la plus ancienne, et pas vraiment la meilleure d'apres ce qu'ils disent.

 la FAQ winamp

il y a des specification sur le RDP , je ne connais pas les versions actuelles, apparement 5.0 sur win2k et 5.1 sous winxp , peut etre que tu pourrais y trouver les raisons de ton soucis.

bon courage  :Wink: 

----------

## apocryphe

ryo-san

merci d'avoir testé, et d'avoir confirmé que ca marche !

moi j ai un windows server 2003 r2 ( donc proche d'xp) et j utilise cette commande rdesktop -0 -r sound:local -u USER -p "MON_PASS" 192.168.1.100:PORT

dans audio propriety le seul choix de drivers que j ai c'est "Microsoft RDP audio driver" mais le device est tjs en mute !

jvais installer un windows xp, histoire de voir si ca marche comme toi

merci

----------

## apocryphe

http://www.itnewsgroups.net/group/microsoft.public.windows.server.general/topic8791.aspx

visiblement je ne suis pas le seul a avoir ce probleme sur win2k 2003

----------

## apocryphe

je relance le topic car je n'ai tjs pas trouvé

----------

